# 1962 VW Devon - ?44,000!!!



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

*1962 VW Devon - £44,000!!!*

Wow, I knew they were worth a bit but £44 grand?

1962 VW Devon on ebay

Worst thing is that I (well my Dad really) used to have one just like this - sold it for £300 in the late '70's. In fact ours was the "high performance" model with a 40hp engine!

Who else?


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some people will buy a bag of s**t if the bag is old enough.

Off their heads.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

There was a1964 vw camper for sale at the Beaulieu autojumble earlier this year for £49,950,nice but not worth 50k


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bag of sh1t*

Did anyone see the burnt out rusted shell that I posted some time back?.

Failed to meet its £10k reserve !

When I got my first driving job aged 18, I was handed the keys to a VW T2. Twin Carbs, 2 litre. Went like Sh1t off a shovel. Great in Snow Nobody wanted it, the rest of the drivers hankered after the new transits.

But it was freezing in winter, lousy handling and I was for ever thinking, what if someone hits me head on!.

Would I buy one now for £44k? Not even if I had won that 101 Million the other week.

TM


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

If you scroll down to the bottom of the ad, to "what other people are watching" there is a rather expensive VW Transporter Camper

£2,000,099


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*this VW*



motormouth said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom of the ad, to "what other people are watching" there is a rather expensive VW Transporter Camper
> 
> £2,000,099


This one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sparky20006 said:


> Some people will buy a bag of s**t if the bag is old enough.
> 
> Off their heads.


Only if it has a VW badge on it.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Typical dealer talk "totally origional "and only had a respray due to stone chips my arse  .
U really dont know what that paintworks hiding.Wheres the origional paint pictures i wonder? 
Someone will buy it then it, pushes the prices up again and again.
Has a knock on effect with t4 ,t25.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

VEEBUG74 said:


> Typical dealer talk "totally origional "and only had a respray due to stone chips my arse  .
> U really dont know what that paintworks hiding.Wheres the origional paint pictures i wonder?
> Someone will buy it then it, pushes the prices up again and again.
> Has a knock on effect with t4 ,t25.


I bought my VW T3 California for £4k 6 years ago. I sold it last year for nearly £10k.

Good investment and we had loads of fun in it. :lol:

Whether the Euramobil will be such a good investment only time will tell, however unlikely.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've had a couple of these VW's in the past and loved them.

These VW's have got a bit of cult status especially the split screen ones


But £40 odd grand! They've got to be having a laugh, surely?

May be if I keep my Fleurette for another 40 odd years it'll be worth as much :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They do have such appeal though and Im never sure why.

My best pal has one and we used to go on boys trips in it all over the place. People like you when your in a VW. Complete strangers will come and talk to you.

You do get a great feeling travelling in one until they break down which is inevitable.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We did about 60,000 miles in our Bay it never missed a beat, that included an almost 15 hour non stop drive, one 15 minute coffee break , a couple of refuels and stops to change drivers every so often.

Ian


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

My brother-in-law used to have a 1966 one (D reg.) We borrowed it in 1977 & did a complete tour of Scotland, over 2,000 miles.
To put it mildly, it was not in very good condition & had over 100,000 miles on the clock. We got round OK, with about a month's work before we went & a few running repairs on the way. There was lots of play in the steering & the brakes pulled left quite strongly, which made for some interesting moments, like going over the "Pass of the Cattle" to Applecross. SWMBO only drove it when we were nearly home & was then horrified at the thought of where we'd been, with the steering like that. I'd got used to it by then. 
How B-I-L got it through the MOT at all was a mystery, the exhaust dropped off as he was driving it out of the MOT station.
Happy days!
He sold it later for £25 & now wishes he hadn't.


----------



## happiecamper (Apr 26, 2014)

The split screens do in general go for more than the later models the T2's. It depends on what condition they are in though. People can advertise them for what they want but it does not mean someone will pay that. Vdubs are iconic. I've got a VW and have to say its 100% reliable. It's tax free bought it as a rust bucket and it's a good investment I still have it and I would sell it for 20k no problem I've refused many people I wouldn't part with it.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A 'splittie' has recently sold for £90000. 

That's why we like vee dubs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Back in the 70's I worked for a garage which did the work on Hertz rental cars, and we would often have to ferry cars down to Heathrow or bring them back up, I thought I'd drawn the short straw when they handed me the keys to a VW microbus, but within minutes I was into it, I'd never heard of them and hadn't really looked at one, it's a van, & van = boring, but this was a really nice drive, I'd never driven a forward control vehicle, but could never afford or justify owning one, but many years later when I had a tiny haulage business, I bought an LT 35 plat bed pick up and it was like driving the Microbus again as it too was forward control, and if they made a base vehicle now with forward controls which I could make a MH out of I'd consider it, for some reason they're just nicer to drive, I'm not sure having a VW badge adds value, but I like them and if I had that sort of dosh to fritter away, then perhaps I would, you can't buy back your youth, but you can buy back the memories.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Land Rover 101, Kev, now that's a project for you!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

tugboat said:


> Land Rover 101, Kev, now that's a project for you!


Money pit. 3.5 V8 on carbs, stupid driving position, lots of unique parts. Gun Tractor Mk101, bit of an enthusiast's vehicle.

Vdubs:

The 2 litre flat fours used to carbon up the valves and then they'd seize and the valve would hit the piston. Lots of them died that way.

Bought a new LT van from VW Colindale, T-reg so 1978 or so, really nice to drive and a lot more room than the T's.

We had three L reg VW with the 2-litre flat four, all had an Onan 15kVA genny in the back and could carry lighting gear.

I towed one back from Cardiff on an A-frame behind my Granada estate company car, having towed one down to replace it on a job down there.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Land Rover 101, Kev, now that's a project for you!


If I had one of those it would be stripped to it's bear essentials and used totally off road, I's rather have a stayer/puch though, much more gooder.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

listerdiesel said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Land Rover 101, Kev, now that's a project for you!
> ...


I was being flippant. Unfortunately no 'tongue in cheek' emoticon!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> They do have such appeal though and Im never sure why.


I borrowed one for the Snetterton 24hrs race in the 80's, only drove it from Peterborough to Snetterton and back - that was more than enough my old Commer was far better. 
And if anyone remembers Commers that says a lot.



> You do get a great feeling travelling in one until they break down which is inevitable.


Q - Why do VW driver's girlfriends have such wonderful sun tans?

A - It's all the time they get for sunbathing in Lay bys.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner


"Q - Why do VW driver's girlfriends have such wonderful sun tans?

A - It's all the time they get for sunbathing in Lay bys."

That is not suntan. Its the 'basting' they get from being manhandled by VW drivers black oily mits :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Stanner wrote: *I borrowed one for the Snetterton 24hrs race in the 80's, only drove it from Peterborough to Snetterton and back - that was more than enough my old Commer was far better.
> And if anyone remembers Commers that says a lot.
> 
> You do get a great feeling travelling in one until they break down which is inevitable.
> ...


Ah the old Commer eh? My early days of motorhoming were spent in one of those. 5 of us sometimes in one Commer Caravanette.

Happy days. More drivel about it here. Early motorhoming adventures and stuff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You could buy a Volkswagen Flying Spur from around £25k


----------

